# [NSFW][5E][DriveThruRPG] A Guide For Creating Fantasy Brothels



## AshleyMayWrites

My first homebrew resource has arrived on DriveThruRPG, "The Best Little Whorehouse In RPGs"! At $1.99, the 15 pages of content to help you write adventures and NPCs on the sultrier side of life. It's a sex-positive resource for designing brothels, writing sex-worker NPCs, and creatively responding to players when the bard inevitably asks "Which way to the brothel?"
_If you're looking for endowment charts or DCs for carnal skills, you'll need to look elsewhere. While the document is designed to inform and not to titillate, and does not involve any graphic imagery or descriptions of sex acts, I still recommend it to mature readers based purely on the subject matter._
It includes...


Tips for gauging player comfort-levels and keeping the table-talk tasteful.
Creative guides for writing prostitutes and brothels at every income level, and every racial culture in the System Reference Document 5.1.
Ideas for blending the sex-trade into existing organizations and establishments in your world.
One new player background, and associated downtime activities.
Plot hooks (with variations).
New diseases, spells, potions, and magic items.
A glossary of terms with tips on broadening your vocabulary without offending.


----------

